# Tips for removing Sram PC-850 powerlinks?



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've tried doing this in the past without any luck at all. Park makes a tool that works, but I just can't justify buying it for the few times I would use it. I've heard that you can bend the chain sideways and they will "pop" loose, I've heard of methods using wires, and I've even heard that you can just push them together with you fingers and slide them apart...none of these have worked. So does anyone have any tool-less methods or at least a way to use an existing tool to pop these off? I ride single speed and those chains work great but I hate having to cut a perfectly good chain with a powerlink.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ...and I've even heard that you can just push them together with you fingers and slide them apart...


From SRAM's instruction sheet..."Opening: Press both plates of the Power Link together (Fig. 5) while sliding the chain ends together (unlock). Remove the two halves of the link from the chain ends."

If there is grit or a build up of gunk in the chain, it can be difficult to press the sides together and you may need to use a little WD-40, solvent, etc. to clean the power link to make it easier to remove.

They should come apart fairly easily.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Use some channel-lock pliers to pop chain links open no matter how stiff they are. You just have to get the angle right and make sure you apply pressure in the direction they open. A little practice on an old piece of chain like this one is handy:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What a brilliant idea! I will definitely do that next time. Thank you


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I find that wiping them off with alcohol to remove lube helps. Then I use the pinch and push method in the SRAM instructions. If that doesn't work, I put a terry cloth between my fingers and the link. That seems to help grip it. I've also used rubber diswashing gloves. Anything that increases the grip is good. Also, taking all the tension off the link is important. I use a double ended hook made from coat hanger wire to create loose chain between the hooks. My final trick is to bend the links on either side of the power link so I can push the ends toward each other.

Sounds like a lot of fussing, doesn't it? But it's way better than the alternative. Also, if you use the slip-joint pliers method, be gentle, so as not to bend or crush anything.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

pinch the plates together and slide. plier trick above works too. i sometimes give them a shot of boeshield t9 to loosen up and dirt or whatever


----------



## Kleyton (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice pix. Thank you! I was fighting one of these last night.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

reptilezs said:


> pinch the plates together and slide. plier trick above works too. i sometimes give them a shot of boeshield t9 to loosen up and dirt or whatever


+1 If you need pliers your doing it wrong. YMMV


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

Keeping that link clean is the key. Once you learn how to pinch it properly, you'll be able to do it without any aids.....as long as it is clean.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

I've been using a pair of snap-ring pliers that have a 90* bend. Stick the tips into the chain just to the front and rear of the link and squeeze. Quick and easy.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you guys all carry pliers on the trail in case you need to make repairs???

The power links just aren't that hard to remove if you learn the proper method.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

gmcttr said:


> Do you guys all carry pliers on the trail in case you need to make repairs???
> 
> The power links just aren't that hard to remove if you learn the proper method.


Yes, in the form of a leatherman multi-tool only. The proper method has always failed for me on the trail, particularly without the right solvents.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

They should not need any tools at all to open them up. Use a toothbrush to clean out the sideplates where the pins slide. Once the grime is out, they will slide apart more easily. The link requires a squeeze plate to plate, before trying to slide the links together. 

Good luck


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

.40AET said:


> They should not need any tools at all to open them up. Use a toothbrush to clean out the sideplates where the pins slide. Once the grime is out, they will slide apart more easily. The link requires a squeeze plate to plate, before trying to slide the links together.
> 
> Good luck


I don't usually have a toothbrush and solvents with me on the trail, so on dirty rides or even just with normal accumulation of the excessive CA summer trail dust on the lube between the plates they sometimes just don't work well no matter how good my technique is. I've had to open one without a tool once under those circumstances and it did eventually open for me, but it took about 5 minutes and I had impressions of the chain in my fingertips from squeezing so hard to compress the grime out.

I've found that the type of chain lube, in combination with the type of dirt on your trails, has a big effect on how easily the links get clogged up to the point of not opening well. I'm using Chain-L right now and it does a good job of sloughing off the accumulated dirt which prevents the bad build up. Dumonde did ok but not as well, teflon waxes did ok too, and some other wet lubes did quite poor.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

How about a shirt in lieu of a toothbrush? I don't believe that solvents were mentioned. The point is to get the grime out first, then open up the link.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

.40AET said:


> How about a shirt in lieu of a toothbrush? I don't believe that solvents were mentioned. The point is to get the grime out first, then open up the link.


I keep some small rags in my pack, but the stuff I can clean off with a rag doesn't seem to be the important stuff. Other people had mentioned using chemicals to clean it.


----------



## jrabikerepair (Dec 29, 2009)

Be careful using pliers. They can deform the quick-link, making it rub against the inner link, causing a stiff link. Using a rag could help. But yes, cleaning the link would help a lot. While you're at it, clean your entire chain... It works wonders...


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

gmcttr said:


> Do you guys all carry pliers on the trail in case you need to make repairs???
> 
> The power links just aren't that hard to remove if you learn the proper method.


They can be... I had never had a problem until recently and then had one that I could not remove by hand nor could the LBS. We had to use pliers and chain was squeaky clean, lubed etc... I think we had a bad Powerlink because we put back on and could not remove it again by hand. Tossed it and used a new one and no issues. So if you have a stubborn powerlink it may just be out of spec enough that you ought to replace it.


----------

